# How much would you charge if you had to travel from Greece to NY to do makeup for a wedding?



## muamika13 (Apr 24, 2011)

*How much would you charge if you had to travel from Greece to NY to do makeup for a wedding?*

I've been searching for hours to find a solution to my problem until I found this site!
  	I leave next week and Im going to New York  to do make up for a wedding, I will be doing the bride's, 3 of the bridesmaids, the brides mother aunt and sister's make up.
  	The bride is not paying for my ticket but she is paying for my hotel, so here is my question!
  	How much should I charge? I have no idea how much mac's mua's charge in America!
  	Im really confused! please help me!


----------



## Viet611Forever (Jun 13, 2011)

oh my gaga, She better have been one high-profile bride


----------



## LC (Jun 23, 2011)

sounds like you already have a problem if she didn't pay for your ticket....unless you already had your trip planned.

  	Makeup artists in the new york area charge upwards of 300 for the bride, and about 150 per bridesmaid

  	have fun in the US!


----------

